# New From Washington



## Emptyhanded (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello. I am new to this forum and just wanted to say hi. I don't know much about archery but i really enjoy it. Thanks!


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

:welcomesign: to AT 
from Missouri.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Emptyhanded. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk!!! :cheers:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Emptyhanded (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks For the welcome!


----------

